# Since the trade...



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kings are 3-0 and Mobley has avg. 17.3 ppg, 4.3 apg and 3.6 rpg. 

Thoughts?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Kings are 3-0 and Mobley has avg. 17.3 ppg, 4.3 apg and 3.6 rpg.
> 
> Thoughts?


Thoughts are it was a damn good trade.

Not like I didn't expect them to win those 3 games, but once this new unit gels, I think we could go very far. Their is almost TOO MUCH offense in this starting lineup now. Any of our five starters are capable of putting up a 25 point night. I don't think any other team in the NBA is capable of that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Since the trade...*



> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Thoughts are it was a damn good trade.
> ...


That's what I was thinking. The reason why I felt it was a good trade, was because with Miller, Webber, Peja and Bibby on the team, there is enough unselfish basketball being played out there by the Kings. 

Sometimes it's not good to start 5 guys who are going to pass the ball as the first option. What I like about Mobley on this team is that he's not afraid to take a big shot (like his 3 against the Clippers). He will take a shot off a kickout or dish and there will be no hesitation on his part. 

You also can't sag off him, because he's like 3rd in the NBA in 3point %. That's huge. 

I still think this was a win-win trade for both teams, but this helps the Kings in terms of trying to win a championship. Petrie keeps proving to me, why he's the best GM in sports.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I thought it was a steal for Sacramento at first and I was happy for them and sad for the magic. Last night though, Christie looked way better. He was simply effective. Better for the Magic than Mobley. If he had played this well this year in Sacramento, I wouldn't of felt the same way about the trade. Mobley might be the better fit though, and if Christie wasn't traded, maybe he wouldn't of be motivated now and never would of turned things around in Sacramento.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> I thought it was a steal for Sacramento at first and I was happy for them and sad for the magic. Last night though, Christie looked way better. He was simply effective. Better for the Magic than Mobley. If he had played this well this year in Sacramento, I wouldn't of felt the same way about the trade. Mobley might be the better fit though, and if Christie wasn't traded, maybe he wouldn't of be motivated now and never would of turned things around in Sacramento.



I think at some point, Christie's unselfishness became a detriment to the team, especially when you have 4 other guys who don't mind deferring at times. Sometimes you need a guy who is going to take shots, regardless. Mobley's presence will be felt most IMO, in the closing moments of close games, where he will take and make big shots. 

As for Christie in Orlando, he's exactly what they needed. A guy who thinks pass first and can get other guys (Cato, Howard and Battie) the ball out there and let Francis play off the ball some, since he loves shooting so much. 

That's why I felt the trade was beneficial to both teams.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

I think this trade makes the Kings even more dangerous. Just another scorer/shooter that you have to guard. Another guy that can go off for thirty any given night - with Webber/Peja/Bibby/Miller/Mobley. Teams do not have enough quality defenders on their team to stop all these guys.

The great thing is that they are all shooters, so they can spread the defense all over the floor, which reduces their defensive communication, etc etc.

It could be a trade that enables the Kings to go deeper this year. Christie was still a player, but Mobley gives them that added dimension, in that he can make more things happen for a team.A guy that you might want to double team if he gets it going, but you can't with all the other King's weapons.

Am I right in saying that this thread has received in excess of 650 views in less than a day?? Sounds like one of my threads HKF, whereby no-one responds to it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kingofkings</b>!
> I think this trade makes the Kings even more dangerous. Just another scorer/shooter that you have to guard. Another guy that can go off for thirty any given night - with Webber/Peja/Bibby/Miller/Mobley. Teams do not have enough quality defenders on their team to stop all these guys.
> 
> The great thing is that they are all shooters, so they can spread the defense all over the floor, which reduces their defensive communication, etc etc.
> ...


Exactly kingofkings. That's what I was thinking as soon as I heard about this trade. The playoffs is where this trade is felt the most. If Peja is underachieving in the playoffs, no longer do you have to put all the pressure on Bibby to score in the playoffs as Cat can make shots. Add in Songaila, Evans, House, Ostertag and Martin and you have a decent supporting cast come playoff time as well. I really expect the Kings to start playing .700 ball for the rest of the year. 



> Am I right in saying that this thread has received in excess of 650 views in less than a day?? Sounds like one of my threads HKF, whereby no-one responds to it


That's what I was confused about myself. I don't believe that I really had that many views, because when I refreshed the page, it went from like 10 to 500 in 10 minutes. No way in hell this thread got that many views. Then again, most people would prefer to talk player vs. player threads 99% of the time, so whatever. :sigh:


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree, it makes their offense so much better. You have 5 guys that can pass, shoot and go off for 30 each and every night. I would have expected the Kings to have given up more for Mobley - a 20 point scorer in this league, but....

Hard to think about the plays they are going to run for each guy now. I mean they can mix it up, with post play, cuts, isolations, three point hitters, screen and rolls, etc etc.They are going to cause defenses fits and they will score even easier in the playoffs - an added bonus.

I have a feeling that this trade could put them in a position to beat on the Spurs and Mavs to be honest in the post season.

Mobley has his faults as a player, but he can shoot, create and score.Decent player for what they gave up.

Their starting lineup is quite scary when you think about it.

10 to 500 views in less than minutes?? Well its safe to say that you have the record for most hits in 10 minutes on a new thread. WTF???


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think it was a computer glitch more than anything.

You touched on some interesting points. I think Carrill will keep the wrinkles that they use in the Princeton offense, but now the weakside skip pass to an outside shooter becomes more deadly in this circumstance, because if you overload the strong side of the floor with Peja, Webber and Bibby, there's Brad Miller on the weakside high post and Mobley in the corner or the arc. That's a pretty good play to run when they definitely need a basket. I'd prefer not to see many isolations, because they can play with 5 shooters lots of times, with guys moving and the ball not touching the ground, especially when you factor in Webber's passing ability.

First play, I'd like to see, is the pick and dump down to Webber, who then feeds cutters coming from the weakside.

The aforementioned play in the paragraph before. Then a little two man game between Bibby and Webber. And finally, I'd like to see some down flare screens for Peja coming around a triple stacked screen, using Mobley as a decoy to pop out to the other wing and hopefully get an uncontested jumper. If the shot is not uncontested, I'd like to to see a shot fake, allowing Mobley to put the ball on the floor and make the defense rotate. In that situation, if Brad Miller dove to the box, he probably could get an easy layup. 

The options that you touched on offensively, make this team formidable. I think they really have a shot to win this whole thing, provided they get homecourt (which isn't out of the realm of possibility).


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Agreed.

It is going to make them more exciting to watch though. And, I think the trade makes Webber and Miller even more effective. I would think they are going to be positioned in the post more often. You have to, to create room on the perimeter for Peja/Bibby/Mobley to create and shoot, so I would think that they start in the post and come out for the picks.

But the King's coaches are going to have some fun with the playsets, as they have so many options now. Could be alot more threes and alot more dunks from this trade.

Note sure however how this trade is going to effect Peja. Someone's shots are going to be reduced, and since he ain't a ballhandler, the chances of him having the ball in his hands more is reduced. I expect his points per game to fall however.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Peja is just going to have to continue to move without the ball (which is what he should be doing anyway). If he does that, I see no reason why his numbers will go down. I expect the team scoring numbers to rise though, so if his numbers go down, but the team's rises, they are in good shape. 

Peja needs to get to the basket, because he shoots too good from the line, to not shoot 8-10 a game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Kings are 3-0 and Mobley has avg. 17.3 ppg, 4.3 apg and 3.6 rpg.
> 
> Thoughts?


4-0 now. Mobley had 18, 3 and 5 tonight. Looking good.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

MAN!!! 

I love what Mobley is doing for us. I love the fact that he isn't bashful, he doesn't shy away from a shot. There was a point in last nights game where he was 0-4 from beyond the arc, and he could have very well decided to pack it in for the night from 3 point land. But he didn't, he just kept gunning and completed 3 of his last 4 from 3. 

Mobley is our savour.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Mobley is our savour.


Amen. :gopray:


I say that we win the whole thing now that we have Mobley.


Let me ask you guys another thing. What if we had BJax healthy with this current team? Would it be even better?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Since the trade their record is 6-2 and Mobley is at about 16/4/4. Also right around a block and a steal per game.

The Magic are 4-3 and Christie stats are 6/2/2 and 2 steals per game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Since the trade their record is 6-2 and Mobley is at about 16/4/4. Also right around a block and a steal per game.
> 
> The Magic are 4-3 and Christie stats are 6/2/2 and 2 steals per game.


Did you hear that we might be getting Pierce?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you hear that we might be getting Pierce?


For who?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> For who?


Peja. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Their salaries aren't even close...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It's supposed to invlove a third team... Atlanta I think...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

From this week's SI:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Since the trade...*



> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Thoughts are it was a damn good trade.
> ...


The Suns are another team that can.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> From this week's SI:


They forgot to mention that Mobley even if he didnt work would come off the books right? While Doug will be collecting pay checks still for some time.

-Petey


----------

